# Heya Folks! New here, looking for friends/comrades in arms.. etc.



## ironsable (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey there, I'm new to the community and looking to get to know folks. I'm a student, illustrator, voracious reader, and avid hiker--Say hi; tell me about your day


----------



## Artruya (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey ironsable, I'll be your friend. I'm quite new here as well, but welcome! I like to hike and backpack sometimes too, it's a great way to appreciate the beauty of the Pacific Northwest, where I reside. I hope you enjoy your time here in the forums. Is there a genre of reading you enjoy most?


----------



## ironsable (Oct 27, 2016)

Hiya! Well shucks, I will happily return the favor. Autumn must be positively breathtaking there. Do you do many multi-day hikes? I hear the nights are shockingly cold in Oregon/Washington early on in the year. As far as books go, I really enjoy fantasy (Name of the Wind, Wheel of Time, and others), mystery/suspense novels, and I'm starting to get into comics. What sorts of books do you like?


----------



## Lyre (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey Ironsable, Artruya, I'm new here too. I've come to explore and see who I meet. Just watched the "Fursonas" documentary last night and enjoyed it. What cities do you live in/near? I'm in Victoria, BC - so PNW too Artuya! Go Cascadia! Was living in England last year... they don't really have wilderness like we have it. I made up for last year's lacklustre summer adventures by going all out this summer after returning home to the Island. So much hiking. So many packs backed.


----------



## Artruya (Oct 29, 2016)

ironsable said:


> Hiya! Well shucks, I will happily return the favor. Autumn must be positively breathtaking there. Do you do many multi-day hikes? I hear the nights are shockingly cold in Oregon/Washington early on in the year. As far as books go, I really enjoy fantasy (Name of the Wind, Wheel of Time, and others), mystery/suspense novels, and I'm starting to get into comics. What sorts of books do you like?


Yes, the leaves are a brilliant shade of yellow right now! I did just two multi-day hikes this year, and both were a really cool experience. You become so detached from everything when you're up in the mountains, so it's easy to just be yourself!
As far as books go i haven't read a novel in quite a while because I've been reading a lot of books on Buddhism. But I've been considering picking up a novel again soon, so perhaps i will look into the ones you've listed there!


----------



## Artruya (Oct 29, 2016)

Lyre said:


> Hey Ironsable, Artruya, I'm new here too. I've come to explore and see who I meet. Just watched the "Fursonas" documentary last night and enjoyed it. What cities do you live in/near? I'm in Victoria, BC - so PNW too Artuya! Go Cascadia! Was living in England last year... they don't really have wilderness like we have it. I made up for last year's lacklustre summer adventures by going all out this summer after returning home to the Island. So much hiking. So many packs backed.


Nice to meet you Lyre! it's really cool to meet someone fairly local! I'm in Bellingham, WA. It seems like there's a decent number of furries living in Victoria! and i think i read about a group there that meets up periodically?

I'm going to have to add Fursonas to my watch list.

And I'm glad you got to go on so many adventures this year. You must have had a great time! Do you do more hiking in the forests or in the high mountains/alpine?

Ps I'm loving the little group of three we have here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Yes, the leaves are a brilliant shade of yellow right now! I did just two multi-day hikes this year, and both were a really cool experience. You become so detached from everything when you're up in the mountains, so it's easy to just be yourself!
> As far as books go i haven't read a novel in quite a while because I've been reading a lot of books on Buddhism. But I've been considering picking up a novel again soon, so perhaps i will look into the ones you've listed there!


Yall suck! I haven't been in the woods since June.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 29, 2016)

ironsable said:


> Hey there, I'm new to the community and looking to get to know folks. I'm a student, illustrator, voracious reader, and avid hiker--Say hi; tell me about your day


I'll be your friend if you want. I've been hiking recently, it was sweaty and hard to breathe! x3


----------



## Artruya (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall suck! I haven't been in the woods since June.


I'm sorry Okami. A wolf exiled from wilderness is a sad wolf  I hope you get an opportunity to get out there soon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome to FAF!! From an old wolf that also


Artruya said:


> I'm sorry Okami. A wolf exiled from wilderness is a sad wolf  I hope you get an opportunity to get out there soon.


Me too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Our idea of hiking is pitching camp and never really walking more than a mile from it. Yeah, we're old and lazy.


----------



## Artruya (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Our idea of hiking is pitching camp and never really walking more than a mile from it. Yeah, we're old and lazy.


Ehh... there are other reasons to enjoy that. Have you heard the term "sauntering"? I believe John Muir coined it. Sauntering is my favorite way to spend time in the wilderness.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Ehh... there are other reasons to enjoy that. Have you heard the term "sauntering"? I believe John Muir coined it. Sauntering is my favorite way to spend time in the wilderness.


Yes. Love it. We do like hiking a lil ways down this old logging road near where we camp.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Ehh... there are other reasons to enjoy that. Have you heard the term "sauntering"? I believe John Muir coined it. Sauntering is my favorite way to spend time in the wilderness.


And we like to hike down to where me and my friends camped in highschool. Me and a buddy went a few years ago and got to see the Monarch Butterfly migration. Hundreds and hundreds of butterflies lining the banks of this stream. It was beautiful. And at night there were hundreds of frogs mating on those same banks. Gotta love the springtime.


----------



## Artruya (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And we like to hike down to where me and my friends camped in highschool. Me and a buddy went a few years ago and got to see the Monarch Butterfly migration. Hundreds and hundreds of butterflies lining the banks of this stream. It was beautiful. And at night there were hundreds of frogs mating on those same banks. Gotta love the springtime.


Damn, man. That sounds incredible!
I miss the sound of bullfrogs at the lake where i grew up in Illinois. Nights in Washington are spent in pure silence. Oh my, look at the rambling we have done on Ironsable's thread  Sorry ironsable. lol.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

Our little quiet spot in the woods.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Damn, man. That sounds incredible!
> I miss the sound of bullfrogs at the lake where i grew up in Illinois. Nights in Washington are spent in pure silence. Oh my, look at the rambling we have done on Ironsable's thread  Sorry ironsable. lol.


Yeah, sorry Ironsable! Sometimes I forget where I am on here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

One more...



 

The little creek that runs right next to our spot.


----------



## Jaketheprettytabbykitty (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi! I'm Jake the longhaired tabby!


----------



## Akinyi (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi there!
I've been on furaffinity for years but only just realised it had forums!
I am the dumb ^^'

I'd like to pick up a few friends around so I'll introduce myself, I'm a furry artist who games and eats a lot. I also live in the countryside and love going outdoors too.
Here's my fursona, Akinyi and my FA page!
Userpage of akinyi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Akinyi (Nov 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Welcome to the forums!


Thank you! I hope I get to meet a few new people.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 2, 2016)

Akinyi said:


> Thank you! I hope I get to meet a few new people.


I'm sure you will. Just come hang out in general discussions open chat. It's where everyone "hangsout".


----------

